# SBC's Mini's from last year- udders



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2016)

Last year we sold our Miniature Nubian doeling out of Ruby & our Miniature Lamancha doeling out of Star. We wanted to retain both but the people had waited so long we just felt it was the right thing to do. Well, as many of you know we lost Star in November to an accident ( shattered femur) and we were devestated. We had no does retained from her. We talked to lady that bought Star's doeling and she said if we want a doe out of her and we pick the buck then 2nd f we could get a kid. Yippee!  This week I got pics of bothe girls udders.

Keep in mind they are first fresheners and due at the end of June so not much there yet but so far I am LOVING what I see, We did repeats of bot breedings - of course we lost Star but Ruby was a repeat and we are keeping both does out of her.

I am so GLAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kept the Mini Nubian buckling from last year, and bothe mini mancha bucklings out of Star. 

Here are the little baby udders starting to form. What is so funny is they both have their mothers udders from the looks of it. Woo Hooo! 
This is why you focus on udders NOT EARS! 

I'll explain what I like...

Here is Star's udder (dam- 2F) 12 hour fill



 
Star's kids developing udder- she is standing a little wonky on the stand but you can see she looks like she will have a good medial , looks like attachment will be very nice, and the teat size looks good so far and placement looks good but will not really be able to tell til freshening.






 

This is Ruby's udder- old pic  but I can't seem to get any updated ones this year lol  12 hour fill


 

Ruby's doeling-  of course her lil baby udder isn't far along but I like everything I see so far.... where the teats are , size, placement... just all of it! 


 





So I kept Emmy and Saffy - this (above) doelings full sisters- and the buckling from last year
I have the 2 bucklings from Star (sister above first set) 

I asked the lady if she would be interested in selling me back the Mini-mancha doeling ... she is thinking about it. This breeding season she didn't have any mini bucks so bred to a Nigie. All kids would be 75/25 ND being the greater %. That is why I was waiting for 2nd freshening... but the kids will be pretty small which is good as they were bred their first year. They were big enough. Hoping I can buy Star's kid back.

Now... of course I didn't get any bucklings this year. I was really hoping for a buck out of Zephyr (FF bred for 50/50 f-1 mini's) but got a single doeling. So off to find an unrelated good buck. Lots of great mini's on the West Coast ... but I am NOT on the West Coast. 

Maybe @babsbag  will need another visit to NC and she can bring me a few goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 21, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Now... of course I didn't get any bucklings this year.


 No bucklings?????       Dang, I need your formula!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 25, 2016)

Aww! Please keep us updated on Star's doeling from last year!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 9, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Last year we sold our Miniature Nubian doeling out of Ruby & our Miniature Lamancha doeling out of Star. We wanted to retain both but the people had waited so long we just felt it was the right thing to do. Well, as many of you know we lost Star in November to an accident ( shattered femur) and we were devestated. We had no does retained from her. We talked to lady that bought Star's doeling and she said if we want a doe out of her and we pick the buck then 2nd f we could get a kid. Yippee!  This week I got pics of bothe girls udders.
> 
> Keep in mind they are first fresheners and due at the end of June so not much there yet but so far I am LOVING what I see, We did repeats of bot breedings - of course we lost Star but Ruby was a repeat and we are keeping both does out of her.
> 
> ...



Well if i lived closer i have a F-1 mini Nubian buck adult i would give you. Also have an F-1 mini mancha doe and a F-2 mini mancha doe i need to move out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2016)

Waiting on pics but very happy! Our doe that we bred, Princess, kidded 8 days ago. She had a single mini 75dwarf/25lamancha. 3lbs
Princess is just over a year and this is her first freshening. 
She is producing so far 1/2 gallon a day! 

*We are happy to see she is doing so well at just 8 days! *
That breeding was a very good one but you never know til the kids grow up and then you really get to see.

We have been talking about buying this doe back. I talked to her owner today and I have a feeling buying her back may be off the table.  BUT I am very happy for them. This is always what you hope for. It will be great to see her production develop. We may use one of our mini bucks over this doe this year to get a doe kid out of her.

Since we lost her dam (Star) we will not have opportunity for a repeat breeding BUT we do have Star's half sister! The half sister is Raina and we really like her sire! Hoping for good things from her!

The mini Nubian just kidded so we don't have any info on her yet (Amber). Hoping she is a great producer as well.

Every breeder hopes to line up and bring the best out in every mating of course but this one was extra special to us. 

The one thing that I am reluctant about is I am going to be selling the buck that sired this doe. I hope I don't regret it. Making me wonder if I should keep him for another season. 

or two


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 23, 2016)

Aww!


----------

